# Puppy Blues :'(



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Poor Bertie isn't liked already in my house and he's only 9 weeks old. The poo, pee etc isn't the problem it's his constant nipping and growling. I knew he would nip but I didn't think it would be from the get go for some reason. We collected him last Sunday morning, obviously not nipping then but it started the next day and has gradually got more and more as the days have gone on. I've been consistent with correcting bad behaviour and rewarding good, swapping our legs etc for his toys but its just not happening. My son who is 4 (almost 5) seems to take the brunt of it. He has cried a couple of times and tonight he nipped his willy obviously the dog isn't interested where he's nipping but now he's not wanted in the house from my little boy. He doesn't like him anymore and will not even go downstairs. 
Bertie has also had a pop at my other half tonight with a snarly growl which we were both quite shocked at. He done it when he told him no in the same manner he always does for nipping my toddler. 
So then the whole nights ended in tears with me not being able to look at the dog :'( I'd done so so much research but now I'm wondering have I made a huge mistake.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Katie you are right you do have the puppy blues. I think so many of us have a romanticised image of having a puppy whereas in reality they are mean,pooping, nipping,weeing and growling machines...I thin the disappointment can be quite hard. However there is nothing that your pup is doing that is not normal and to be honest the nipping can go on for many months (it did with Betty but ted hardly did it at all)....however it DOES pass with time, many say when they lose their puppy teeth. Things you can try are swapping and toy or chew for your hands, make sure you puppy is not over tired and using time out when it all gets too much..i used the downstairs loo but you only need to keep them in there for a couple of minute as longer than that they will have no idea why they are there....but you need to do it every time to make the message clear. It is tough in the early days but so worth it...hang on in there x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Chin up Katie, it does get better. I too had a very tough time with Weller when he was a puppy. The kids hated him, my OH hated him for biting the kids, we were arguing about the puppy......oh it was awful!!
I promise you if you stick with what you are doing, be ultra consistent with him, try not to get too upset with him and keep telling yourself this is only for a short while really, you will end up with a fabulous member of your family at the end of it. All of you will love him and you will get lots of good times with Bertie. 
If he gets too much, crate him. It gives you a break and him. They do tend to be very bitey if they are tired, like new born babies they need lots of naps all through the day.
Good luck


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

It's so annoying when people say there dog never nipped too! We always had Boxers growing up and to be fair they never nipped. Tomorrow's another day eh?!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is worse when he's tired! He really hurts now, he's made me squeal twice today! I agree with the time out idea it does help! I always just get up and say come on I think your tired and he gets in his bed. Does him the world of good because we tried play and that just gets him more wound up  it's hard when you want to cuddle them and all they want to do is bite arrghhh! Oh well that's puppies for you I guess x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Kt77 said:


> It's so annoying when people say there dog never nipped too! We always had Boxers growing up and to be fair they never nipped. Tomorrow's another day eh?!



I think people just forget! Like those that say their babies slept through and neve woke up at night


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Katie I'm so sorry for the "nippy" start!! Unfortunately little ones do not understand this behavior, the just know they have been nipped and want no more to do with it!!
Sami was a terrible nipper, drawing blood several times from my husband and myself. he got a nose once and ears several times. We tried "off" "Nooo", turning our backs, time outs, yelping, none of those worked for us, we resorted to a spray of water in his face and firm "No biteing" and that worked for a while, but eventually (about 18 weeks) it slowed down and he diverted more to his stuffed toys and chewey bones, then when he lost his baby teeth at about 20 weeks it was like he woke up one morning and we realized he was not nipping nearly as much any more, then it just stopped altogether!!
That being said, we did not have young children in the house, but noticed when grandchildren came over they were ruffing his head, grabbing his mouth, pulling his toys away etc., so it took a bit of "guidence and training" for them as well to understand that sometimes they were encourageing over excitement and we would have to put him in for a "nap" in his crate, as well as teaching them his "trigger points" that would encourage nipping. Cause heaven knows, he certainly did not need any encouragement!! lol
I promice you . . it does get better, just be consistent and you will have a lovely puppy soon that everybody will love and not be able to get enough of.
We got Carley when Sami was 9 months old and low and behold . . . they were so busy growling and nipping each other that this was not a problem AT ALL with her, she is 18 weeks old now and has not nipped either of us even once!! Go figure!!
I guarantee you in a little while you will hardly even remember the tough parts, you will be enjoying him to much!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I sympathise, hubby and I argued loads the first few weeks, Honey was really bity with the kids, even but my daughter and left a baby tooth in her arm, I remember not being able to look at Honey after that. The next day I felt better though, be assured it IS normal and it WILL pass. My girls and hubby are in love with her now, she grew out of it after her grown up teeth came through. It will get easier and all of you will be glad you stuck with it xx


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

My dog trainer has recommended beaphar dog training spray..it's a Citronella spray that when sprayed on anything...they don't like the smell or taste. Also lemon rind rubbed on hands etc is supposed to be good. 
I'm so sorry you're feeling like this...I really feel for you. Others who have come through it have some g 're at advice..hopefully it will help. Timeout has also worked with our lil boy..wen I can't supervise him with the kids he gets put in the kitchen with a Kong and some tasty chews...saved my sanity a few times when he's been overtired too. Xxx


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Kt, I can totally empathise with you as my boy Harley is exactly the same-9 weeks also. We had a professional trainer who agreed he was "worse than usual" which didn't help the fear factor of whether we had picked an aggressive dog, like you after so much research!!!

He's now taken to launching himself at my arms when they are removed and nipping the crotch area. Just read a book that recommends bitter apple spray for slippers, socks etc as apparently it tastes vile but doesn't smell bad to humble humans!! I've ordered some so will let you know if any result.

I'm currently the one taking timeout tho-in the spare bedroom with the cat!! . Don't give up on him, maybe we can start a calendar countdown until they are 20 weeks / adults.... Only 11 more to go.... X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As everyone has said it really is quite common and it does get better. I had this idea that my pup would be perfect as I had read every book going and watched all the dog behaviour tv shows, boy was I in for a shock! I remember feeling quite upset as everyone who got pups just before me on here seemed to be posting pictures of their cute puppies being cuddled - we couldn't ever get a cuddle without an ear or our nose being bitten, could only get really close when he was virtually asleep. 18-20 weeks will seem such a long way off to you now but you will make it. I childmind and no way could I let Dudley play with the children, I used to keep him attached to me by a lead through my jeans belt so they could play without him reaching them, and he was crated when I did activities with them. They would stroke him when he was really tired. A tea towel soaked and then frozen is quite good for the pup to chew as well. Hang on in there.x


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Really feel for you. Our Monstrous Monty was truly awful when he was a bit younger. My 8 year old son also got the brunt of his nipping and we all thought we had made a huge mistake. Everything seemed to be such hard work with no light at the end of the tunnel. All the advice given before me is fab. Time out is crucial for everyone! 

Monty is six and a half months now and has changed dramatically. He is fab with my kids, my husband who previously wanted to return him to the breeder adores him. He still mouths but doesn't nip. As soon as those baby teeth fall out everything seems to change. Do hang in there, it will get better. X


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He's got his crate in the kitchen but I've also got a stair gate at the door so if he gets over excited I pop him out there. He can see me though so he's not on his own. I shut the gate about 20 mins ago as he was very bitey and I know he's tired. Just been out to get myself a drink and was launched at! Literally!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww, hang in there, I swear it really gets better, Coco used to jump up and nip constantly. I too researched everything and still got such a shock at how they are not the cuddly little things we expect them to be. We tried everything, the only thing that worked was to shout out a sound like "ah ah ah" at her and physically push her away from us. Even that did not work too well, lol! 

Now at almost 5 months It has slowed down dramatically (especially over the last few weeks,) and still improves day by day. I can now count the number of times a day she nips rather than it being all day. She gets more and more loving by the day....thank goodness!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We also used a water pistol the other week because jasper was a nightmare jumping up, barking for food and trying to bite while we were sat on the sofa. It worked because he hasn't been as bad lately. Please hang in there KT, Bertie I'm sure will grow to be a lovely dog xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh! That's so sad. I wonder if the liveliness and excitability of your young children are winding your puppy up even more. I find Max (14) weeks has a good two hours sleep in the morning, afternoon and in the evening he usually crashes about 8 o'clock. He is not unduly bitey but is infinitely worse when he gets over tired. I hope this helps.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having a tough time. Have you tried some natural chews such as antler bars, pigs ears, empty hooves, etc. This can help a lot with the urge to bite and help mentally tire them out in the process. Like everyone else has said, tiredness definitely plays a part......bit like a grouchy toddler. You'll probably find it gets easier when Bertie can get out for walks too and is more inclined to sleep as a result. Make sure any children are not disturbing his sleep as that can make them worse too. Do hang in there as it really is just a passing phase. x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is the same as max, he sleeps loads in the day but he does have a mad hour about 6 and crashes around 8-9ish in fact he usually takes himself off to bed bless him  jasper does bite a lot but gets worse when he's tired. He has his rice bone that keeps his mouth busy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

I totally know how you feel Katie. My hands are red raw and bleeding today from Dougie's nipping. We've had him a week and I too had forgotten how nippy puppies are. It really hurts!! And NOTHING stops him. Our poor cat is getting scared of him now because he looks like a snapping crocodile. But......I too have been reassured by many people that it is only a phase. A hard phase! But the reward will be years of a great dog. I just wish I could find an effective way to stop him.

I say all this as he's cuddling up to me  ....I may have a different opinion when he goes mental again.

Understand how you feel x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Oh! That's so sad. I wonder if the liveliness and excitability of your young children are winding your puppy up even more. I find Max (14) weeks has a good two hours sleep in the morning, afternoon and in the evening he usually crashes about 8 o'clock. He is not unduly bitey but is infinitely worse when he gets over tired. I hope this helps.


Polly is the same. We don't have any young children in the family and P sleeps loads especially since she's been going for longer walks. The more she sleeps the less bitey she is when she's awake, more mouthing than nipping really.

Toffin
x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I really understand how you feel although we have no children in the home. We love our little Lucy who is 11 .5 weeks old. However, she snaps and jumps up biting and growling. Some days are worse than others and I have noticed it more when she is tired. We have started to leave her on her own now during the day for an hour or so then there are no distractions to keep her awake. Last week when we collected her we wanted to be near her to ensure that she was comfortable in her new home and I really do not think she had the necessary sleep due to visitors and the attention we gave her. You are not alone and I hope that you can work through it with the support from this forum.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9678

You've maybe seen it already but this is a thread from me. I really found it tough, I wondered on several occasions had a I made a mistake. It does pass honestly! Honestly!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

To be fair the children are really good. If explained especially to my 4 year old not to disturb him in his crate and if you are running and jumping he will get excited etc etc. I just think I've got a bitey pup. I never leave him unattended with the children, I pop him in the kitchen with the gate shut so he's still part of the family but not within biting reach! Not just that when they've got their toys out is need to make sure he's not swallowing toy cars. I've got puppy party to look forward to at the vets on Wednesday and I'm going to buy him some more chews tomorrow.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry it sucks for you at the minute, it improves as they grow honest!!! 

I find frozen empty hooves a life saver, also Binky has a cows ear (pigs are too greasy) which will keep her busy for an hour. She also likes those veggie chews, and half stag bars..basically we have an array of chew crap in our house!! Cow ears and the veggie ones are number one choice though.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

As per all the posts on here stick at it, they can be such hard work as pups (Darcie bites lots - time out, 'NO' and lots of toys still doesn't stop her) but she's getting better now at 15weeks an I know when she stops completely it will all be worthwhile 

Don't feel like your failing or that your pup is worse then others - it's completely normal & you will look back in a few months with this a distant memory (I know you don't see it now) 

Keep smiling & positive


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

As everyone has said it defintly does pass! All of a sudden you'll think 'I haven't been nipped in ages' and it gets better, but like you said you wonder why you said 'yes' I was so fed up during the first few weeks and thought to myself I have made such a terrible mistake! But it honestly does get better at the moment you'll think people just saying these things doesn't help. But you'll get there just hang on  x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes the first few weeks can be quite stressful ( that should of said are stressful ) lol x

Everyone of us have gone through some of the same problems at some point, if it's not the nipping or the standing in puddles of pee it's the knocked over water bowl 

You feel worn out with the training and sometimes a little frustrated, but and it's a very big but, and I know others have said it, but it does pass and you will forget about it at some point. 

Keep calm and carry on... ( I think that's a good quote when dealing with cockapoos) x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you! We can't all be wrong - it does get better!!
Don't feel guilty about keeping him behind the baby gate - that is a really sensible idea. Then you can bring him out when you and your family are ready for him and feeling calm. Have some treats that your son can give him and really start training the sit and down now...
Also involve your son in feeding the puppy, it will help the puppy see him as higher up the order if it is your son who puts the food in the bowl and puts it on the floor for him. You can work at getting the pup to sit calmly until told 'ok' to get her food...
A long time ago when our first dog (GSD) was a puppy my then 3 year old neice (now a lawyer - where does the time go?) was terrified of Cheka. Cheka was actually a brilliant puppy, but she was big and she did bounce. Steph used to stay with us, with her older sister quite often and we introduced a safe place for her - the dining room table! She loved the fact that she could climb up on the table and it completely changed her attitude towards the puppy...
Keep smiling - we are all sending you best wishes...


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm feeling a little better today. I've come back from PAH armed with chews. He's been gnawing on a vegetable one for about 15 mins. Obviously he needs to chew but its finding an alternative other than my legs! Puppy party at the vets tomorrow hopefully there will be some other monkeys there!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper loves those too  don't be alarmed if Bertie has funny coloured poo, lol! Good luck  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> I'm feeling a little better today. I've come back from PAH armed with chews. He's been gnawing on a vegetable one for about 15 mins. Obviously he needs to chew but its finding an alternative other than my legs! Puppy party at the vets tomorrow hopefully there will be some other monkeys there!


They are good those and PAH sell them loose for 50p each. I buy cows ears in bulk off amazon.. A box of 50 for £27. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003K145RA/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00
She loves them so much that she would not let it go this morning and it came with us in the car to doggy day care!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, so my bitter apple has arrived and I've sprayed it liberally on the worst places-and he hates it!! Look on his face at first taste was hilarious. Don't think it's a "cure" but I'm going to be wearing the same jumper with it on every time I see him. He was going in for the feet a few times but you could see him think about it and change his mind lol. We keep old shoes by the back door for going out into the garden and he's always chewing them and trying to bring into the house (ver funny tho to see dinky pup carrying OH's trainers!). I've sprayed them too and after a few times he's just walked straight past them. Not sure about using it on good stuff and whether it will stain... May try a part of the sofa later.... for £8 on amazon I'm very happy so far


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jen62 said:


> Hi, so my bitter apple has arrived and I've sprayed it liberally on the worst places-and he hates it!! Look on his face at first taste was hilarious. Don't think it's a "cure" but I'm going to be wearing the same jumper with it on every time I see him. He was going in for the feet a few times but you could see him think about it and change his mind lol. We keep old shoes by the back door for going out into the garden and he's always chewing them and trying to bring into the house (ver funny tho to see dinky pup carrying OH's trainers!). I've sprayed them too and after a few times he's just walked straight past them. Not sure about using it on good stuff and whether it will stain... May try a part of the sofa later.... for £8 on amazon I'm very happy so far


Lucky that it works for you, although I never tried the actual bitter apple spray I bought some anti chew spray to try which I guess is similar - Dudley used to spend ages licking it off so that he could carry on chewing afterwards! guess its like the nail biting stuff, I didn't like it but could always put up with it as the urge to chew was stronger!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lucky that it works for you, although I never tried the actual bitter apple spray I bought some anti chew spray to try which I guess is similar - Dudley used to spend ages licking it off so that he could carry on chewing afterwards! guess its like the nail biting stuff, I didn't like it but could always put up with it as the urge to chew was stronger!


Early days yet and he is a Wiley little fella so who knows lol. I'll try anything right now...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It all sounds pretty normal we have all been through it! Poor yourself a glass of wine and you will feel better in the morning!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thought I felt better yesterday but ended up in tears last night. Think I got him for all the wrong reasons. In brief my father in law was suddenly diagnosed with terminal liver cancer in May. They've given him an average of 11 months its not treatable so he's just having pain relief. He's only 58, has his wife, two children and 4 grandchildren. I thought the dog would be (see I'm calling him the dog!) a positive distraction for everyone but its really not made me feel better in the slightest. 
I'm not bonding with him at all, poor Bertie its not his fault I feel terrible for feeling like it but I'm just finding him as an inconvenience and he's only a baby. I feel so guilty


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Perhaps rehoming him would be the best for everyone Katie. You shouldn't feel bad as you are going through a lot at the moment and maybe this just isn't the right time for you.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

See how I get on over the next few days maybe just a blip poor little fella feel terrible


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww, bless you! Pups are hard work and drive you bonkers at times. It sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the moment! Hopefully Bertie will settle down a bit, we have had to put jasper in his playpen a lot lately for time out. It seems to work. Last night jasper barked and barked at me while I was trying to chill on the sofa, I picked him up he kept biting so I put him back on the floor, I repeated this about three times every time he bit I put him down and ignored him. Finally he curled up at the side of the sofa on the floor and slept for ages. Proof that they play up when tired, like children really  hope all works out for you x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if you have already said...but is he able to go out for walks yet???
That can make a big difference...it wears them out a lot more.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It certainly does jasper has crashed out in his crate with the door open after walking our daughter to school! Poor little sausage had his mad dash round the garden when he git back and fell and bumped his chin and leg  so the rest will hopefully make him feel better when he gets up. He looked rather sorry for himself limping  he is quite mardy though x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Walking and sniffing around woodland paths really tires Polly out (must admit we go for far longer than the recommended time for her age). Afterwards she still tries to follow me everywhere and get involved in everything but tiredness overwhelms her and she finds somewhere snuggly to sleep it off for a couple of hours. Perhaps longer walks would help?

Please don't be too hard on yourself. You've got loads on your plate at the moment and it must be emotionally exhausting without a boisterous, nippy, demanding puppy as well. I had my mother unwell after falling down the stairs but she insisted on Polly coming home to us from the breeder as planned. It was shattering having to cope with looking after mum's every need 24 hours a day as well as a very, very tiny 10-week old Polly and keeping up a semblance of working, but we've come out the other end now.

Thinking of you,

Toffin
x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Feeling much better, think I had a mini meltdown the past three days! Finding the the forum really supportive thank you so much. The puppy party last night was brilliant, it was so strange seeing 5 dogs running round playing in a vets reception at 8pm at night. Bertie was the youngest and there were two cockers there which we're only 5 weeks older but the size difference was huge. We ended up having a goo day with him yesterday, and most of today. He'd jus started to get growly and bitey so I've put him in the kitchen behind the stair gate whilst I drink a rather large vino!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has been a little tyrant for the past hour but has now flaked out on the floor! They are little monkeys, but it doesn't last forever as we all keep saying! It's like a mantra in our house, it won't be forever, it won't be forever.. lol! Oh did I forget to mention he's chewed through the phone cable...oooops! Naughty baby dog x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What I found and I think others have said already, when max was in the biting mood, I'd pop him in his crate with a nice happy voice and he would be asleep within seconds. I knew he was over tired when he got like that. If its too much he went in his crate and that's ok to do because they and you need a break from each other. It forces them to chill out. In fact I remember putting him to bed/ crate at 9 pm as that was when the chewing on me etc would start and he would sleep till the morning! Keep with it, it's worth it. Can I suggest a stag bar, I had one and still do, they love them and it saves your limbs!
 also I use to do training with max to keep him busy during the day time chews!
Keep us informed! Get more wine in!
Sam x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sam, that's exactly what I do! Even the training in the afternoon , it's a great distraction! We do clicker training, only about 5 minutes at a time but he loves it. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Unfortunatley they are doing to you what they would do to their litter mates, learning bite behaviour. You need to yelp or shout if you are bitten to show this is not acceptable behaviour. Do not be affraid of hurting your pups feelings after all you are top dog.Pup is porbably frightened and overwhelmed and reacting in the only way he knows how. If you really want to rehome him contact your breeder she should be able to sell him for you.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Completely understand how your feelin. Had same prob with muttley now 15 weeks. I never wanted a dog but hubby and kids did. I fee like I have post natal depression, half the time I'm a referee between kids and mutt! Everyone assures me it will get better. I live in hope!!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, really simple article given to me by a friend who's studying animal behaviour psychology - I found it quite useful to jut understand why the little nippers are doing it!! http://www.apbc.org.uk/system/files...t_1_Puppies_-_Mouthing_and_biting_low_res.pdf

Keep smiling; as everyone says, they will grow out of it and then I bet we are wishing they were dinky little cuties again


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Interesting article. Totally logical. Good rules to abide by too! They do work!


----------



## rudy's mum (Oct 29, 2012)

Poor you, hang on in there, it does get better, I cried for the first two weeks of getting Rudy and had I borrowed him he would have definitely gone back, he is 18 weeks now and I love him to bits, he's still very nippy but his teeth are loose so hopefully will stop soon, he is totally toilet trained, knocks on the door when he wants to go out. This site helps a lot, it doesn't last long and time flies by.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure we've all felt like had we done the right thing, it's tiring and all consuming at first you are forever watching the puppy... I found myself saying 'where's the dog? "
Are you having more puppy play dates, could you arrange to meet up with any of the other owners... They can tire themselves play biting each other and he"ll get told off if he's too naughty, you could then walk together and moan together . 
It really does get easier and you"ll all love him x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you near anyone else on here Katie ?!!?


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Completely understand how your feelin. Had same prob with muttley now 15 weeks. I never wanted a dog but hubby and kids did. I fee like I have post natal depression, half the time I'm a referee between kids and mutt! Everyone assures me it will get better. I live in hope!!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello peeps I'm feeling a lot more positive now. He's been especially nippy today for some reason over tired don't know? Second jab tomorrow and another puppy party Wednesday. He's starting puppy classes in a week. Still taking him out everyday in his papoose!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Soooo glad your feeling better! They are a nightmare at times, I've just been wrestling to keep my sock on, he's ran off with a flower from an artificial arrangement in a vase on the floor in the hall after pulling the vase over, lol! Can't complain though he's been asleep all afternoon  not be long till you can take Bertie boy out for walks and tire him out. Enjoy your puppy party x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

You will get through this! I really did have the puppy blues and as a first time owner I wasnt expecting so much nipping and growling and was in tears thinking I had an evil pup. Just carry on doing what you are doing by correcting him and before you know it he will be more like the pup you dreamed of! The 2 weeks are most definately the worse ans gradually things will get much better. Blossom is now 1 year and 4 months and I cant say she is good all the time!! Still gets up to mischief and wants to have a chew on things that dont belong to her but aver all she is the most loving dog ever and likes to be carried around sometimes and showers us with cuddles and kisses! We couldnt imagine life with out her!. Good luck, it will all come right in the end (especially when those little teeth fall out! lol)  xxx


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

I like the calendar idea! Sophie is a little over 9 weeks now, and the biting is crazy! I too have tried the yelp, putting a toy in her mouth, and holding onto lower jaw/under tongue saying No Bite! but it doesn't seem to make a difference. She is now in time-out in her pen here in the living room. I needed a break. ARGHH!!!
I'm a teacher and I can see now it's going to be super hard to work on papers at home. She has grabbed my papers and a book already, being very nippy and trying to rip things.
I don't remember it being this tough w/ our other dogs when they were pups - maybe I'm having selective memory.
It does make it hard to want to be with her, as all she wants to do is bite and NOT cuddle.
Comments from everyone on here helps more than you know...we just have to hang on until she gets a little older, I guess.
Thanks tons!


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Sorry it sucks for you at the minute, it improves as they grow honest!!!
> 
> I find frozen empty hooves a life saver, also Binky has a cows ear (pigs are too greasy) which will keep her busy for an hour. She also likes those veggie chews, and half stag bars..basically we have an array of chew crap in our house!! Cow ears and the veggie ones are number one choice though.


What is a "stag bar?"
I didn't know a young puppy could chew on a cow ear - do they swallow it when it gets soft, and is that ok?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

MrsS said:


> I totally know how you feel Katie. My hands are red raw and bleeding today from Dougie's nipping. We've had him a week and I too had forgotten how nippy puppies are. It really hurts!! And NOTHING stops him. Our poor cat is getting scared of him now because he looks like a snapping crocodile. But......I too have been reassured by many people that it is only a phase. A hard phase! But the reward will be years of a great dog. I just wish I could find an effective way to stop him.
> 
> I say all this as he's cuddling up to me  ....I may have a different opinion when he goes mental again.
> 
> Understand how you feel x


Your description of a "biting crocodile" made me laugh! We have one of those here, too... a black and white furry crocodile named Sophie!
Thanks for the smile!!!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey sophie's mum. Stag bar is literally a bit of a stag's antler! Most pet stores have them although mine calls it something different. They are very safe and last for ages so I've always used them instead of pig ear as Harley has had poorly tummy so he ingests very little.
We can all feel your pain at the moment but it will get better-8 weeks ago I was posting about pain now it's more about fun so hang in there. Ther are lots of great posts with tips and ideas.
Post some photos of your little bundle of mischief!
X


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just wanted to say hang on in there, it really is just a phase, keep letting your pup know whose boss and use time out when necessary (we used the downstairs loo for a few minutes and he was always calm after). Good luck x


----------

